# P90x



## Missdaisy (Jan 27, 2010)

Today marks day 17 on P90x.  I have severe pain I have in every single muscle in my entire body so I know it's go to be working.   Is anyone else currently doing P90x or had results with it?  I am trying to get my body bikini ready for the summer. 

I took a before picture and my plan is to have a friend do a boudior shoot of me for my after pics.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats! I borrowed the cd's from a friend, but i never did a single exercise. I was so hung up on forcing myself to eat healthy, i gave up before i even started!  I kinda wish i should of eased off on strictly eating right and just work on excercising. Better than nothing, i guess! :scratch:

Oh well, i hope your stronger than me and continue. Cant wait to see your before and after pics! :cheers:


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 27, 2010)

awesome!!! you go girl!!! can't wait to hear how it goes!  my husband borrowed this from his brother who used it and LOVED the results... DH is giving it a try now.  I should be too since I had a baby 4 months ago... lol...i could use a miracle! lol!  I agree with CornDog, can't wait to see your pics! Maybe it will make me want to get off my lazy butt and exercise!


----------



## srinaldo86 (Jan 27, 2010)

P90X is truly a great program because of the constant changes in muscle groups. Being an active duty Marine we experiment constantly with different workout plans and P90X is one of our favorites. Also if you're interested when coming to the conclusion of your P90X training try this out, it can be adapted for your abilities but its a real break off... Spartan 300 workout.


----------



## Missdaisy (Jan 28, 2010)

My husband and I are both doing it together, which is a good thing because there are days when the pain is so much it's hard to make myself work out.  I need him to hold me  accountable and vice versa.  

We haven't gone too extreme with our diet, we have cut out fast food completely.  A typical dinner now is baked chicken, steamed veggies and a piece of fruit.  Before we would have had pizza or burgers.  I spend a lot less time in the kitchen now because there are no complicated recipes.


----------



## Missdaisy (Jan 28, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> Also if you're interested when coming to the conclusion of your P90X training try this out, it can be adapted for your abilities but its a real break off... Spartan 300 workout.


 
I really hope I get to the point of needing to step it up a notch.


----------



## Missdaisy (Jan 28, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> awesome!!! you go girl!!! can't wait to hear how it goes! my husband borrowed this from his brother who used it and LOVED the results... DH is giving it a try now. I should be too since I had a baby 4 months ago... lol...i could use a miracle! lol! I agree with CornDog, can't wait to see your pics! Maybe it will make me want to get off my lazy butt and exercise!


 
Thanks for the encouragement!  You should try the program with your hubby.  Once you put the baby down for the night, go get your workout in.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 28, 2010)

Keep at it!  Most probably don't make it past week 2.  I'm a bb coach and am in my 3rd round of X.  This time I'm doing it with my wife who is in her 2nd round.  Follow the nutrition guide, and push yourself as hard as it sounds like you are, and, well...  "results city."


----------



## DScience (Jan 28, 2010)

I love P90! I did yogaX last night... )


----------



## Missdaisy (Jan 28, 2010)

bazooka said:


> Keep at it! Most probably don't make it past week 2. I'm a bb coach and am in my 3rd round of X. This time I'm doing it with my wife who is in her 2nd round. Follow the nutrition guide, and push yourself as hard as it sounds like you are, and, well... "results city."


 
Do you have any before and afters you would like to share?


----------



## Missdaisy (Jan 28, 2010)

DScience said:


> I love P90! I did yogaX last night... )


 
I have YogaX tonight, it's a little long for my liking but it really does stretch out your whole body.   My favorite is KempoX.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 28, 2010)

I did cardioX this morning.  


I hate it

but I also hate it


----------



## Missdaisy (Jan 28, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> I did cardioX this morning.
> 
> 
> I hate it
> ...


 
How long have you been doing it?  Have you noticed any results?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, when I got it, I did it for 60 days... the eating, the workouts, everything.  I was so happy with the results after 60 days that I just stopped.  

As far as I can tell, the workouts are a big part of the results, but the eating is the most important part.  Like it says in the book, if you just do the work outs, you'll be in shape, but you won't look it.


----------



## ghache (Jan 28, 2010)

Ive tried it before but because of my complicated work schedule i couldnt keep doing it everyday so i went back to a more flexible program that i can do when i have the time.

now that i changed job about 6 weeks ago and have a steady schedule monday to friday i should just start it back.

my home studio is taking most of my basement living room space, i will need to take it down  hahaha,


----------



## fast eddie (Jan 28, 2010)

Ab Ripper X!


----------



## Missdaisy (Jan 28, 2010)

fast eddie said:


> Ab Ripper X!


 
All I can say is OUCH!


----------



## ghache (Jan 28, 2010)

Missdaisy said:


> fast eddie said:
> 
> 
> > Ab Ripper X!
> ...


 
your going to look hot in that bikini this summer!


----------



## Missdaisy (Jan 28, 2010)

ghache said:


> Missdaisy said:
> 
> 
> > fast eddie said:
> ...


 
Thanks, I sure hope so.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got it and waiting until the first of February to start.

One of my friends has had great results so far and he's I think about a 1/3 way through.


----------



## Missdaisy (Jan 29, 2010)

altitude604 said:


> Just got it and waiting until the first of February to start.
> 
> One of my friends has had great results so far and he's I think about a 1/3 way through.


 
Good luck!  And don't forget to take some before pics.


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 1, 2010)

Week 4, Recovery Week.


----------



## MrPresident (Feb 7, 2010)

starting this week!


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 8, 2010)

MrPresident said:


> starting this week!


 
Good luck and don't forget to take before pictures! 
Today is the start of my 5th week.  I am down about 5 lbs.  I do notice quite a bit of muscle definition.


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 8, 2010)

altitude604 said:


> Just got it and waiting until the first of February to start.
> 
> One of my friends has had great results so far and he's I think about a 1/3 way through.


 
Did you survive Week 1?


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 8, 2010)

I did P90X as my main workout a few years ago.

I went from 240 lbs to 170 lbs.  I have since levelled off at about 195 lbs.  

Its a great workout routine, but as with anything, its all about attitude and lifestyle changes.  I dont know anyone who plans on doing P90X for the rest of their life.  So while it will work, learning to incorporate exercise in your every day life and more importantly, learning to eat right are the keys to being healthy.

In terms of diet and healthy living, exercise accounts for only 30% of that... eating makes up 70%.

So try and get into lifestyle changes, not just short term exercise and diets.

And keep up the good work!


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 8, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I did P90X as my main workout a few years ago.
> 
> I went from 240 lbs to 170 lbs. I have since levelled off at about 195 lbs.
> 
> ...


 
That's fantastic! So what is your daily excercise routine now? How do you maintain your 195? 

I am enjoying our healthier eating, it's fun looking for new recipes. It will be even better once I can eat fresh from our garden. C'mon Spring, hurry up! I think the hardest thing for me is not getting to eat things slathered in melted cheese. I watch Biggest Loser and get a lot of recipes from that show.

As far as future goals, last summer my husband and I ran our first 5k and we both weren't too pleased with our time.  We are planning to run that same race this summer and blow away our times.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 8, 2010)

In terms of healthy eating, I eat less meat than I used to.  Not that I am vegetarian, but I cut out alot of meat or try and control the portions of meat.  I did enjoy my brother's BBQ ribs on Superbowl sunday though .

I eat more natural stuff and I'm into more ethnic foods.  Its amazing how natural alot of indian, lebanese and other foods are.

Rarely drink coke, I drink alot of water, still 1-2 Litres a day.  I do indulge though... when I go out with friends, I'm not one of those "I must only eat carrots".  I try and keep things to normal portions.

As for exercise, in the summer time, I take by bike to work.  I have the luxury of having showers and an indoor locker for my bike here at work.  Its a 1 hour ride to get to work and 1 hour to get back at night.  I do that 2-3 times a week from about May to September.  

During the winter months, I took up cross country skiing and my wife and I go out every other weekend.  We make weekends of it when we can and actually find a place to stay and explore.

Photography has also helped alot.  When its nice outside (or when its not freeze your buns off cold) I'm out walking the streets for 5+ hours.  

So I cant say that I have a daily routine that I stick to now.  I'm not a fan of just doing what you are told.  Same goes with diets...southbeach, atkins, cookie,... they are all temporary quick fixes that throw your system off.  You shed pounds, but without an active lifestyle change, you will go back to how you were.

Weight Watchers would be the only diet system that I actually endorse.  Not entirely, but mainly because it can teach you how to eat properly...portion size and so on.  They have a stupid point system, but the point system does match up to proper calories and meal portions.

Knowledge is important to!  Just as with photography, taking the time to learn the basics of how your body works, what sodium will do, different fats and so on is important.


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 8, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> In terms of healthy eating, I eat less meat than I used to. Not that I am vegetarian, but I cut out alot of meat or try and control the portions of meat. I did enjoy my brother's BBQ ribs on Superbowl sunday though .
> 
> I eat more natural stuff and I'm into more ethnic foods. Its amazing how natural alot of indian, lebanese and other foods are.
> 
> ...


 
Oh man BBQ???  I live in Kansas City which is THE BBQ capitol of the US, maybe the world LOL.  There is a BBQ resturant next door to my work, I have to smell the wonderful meat smoking all day.  

We've cut back to red meat once a week.  We have a no meat dinner once a week and it's chicken and turkey in between.  

I've just about given up Coke, that is a sad sad breakup for me.  I drink about 1 can per week now instead of 1 can per day, it's usually on the weekend.  

I am so jealous that you can ride your bike to and from work,  I only live 10 miles from my work but the ride is all hiway and no sidewalks so it wouldn't be a safe bike ride.  I really wish that my state would make it more alternative transportation friendly.  Missouri in one of the "fattest States according to statistics" and I blame a lot of that on the lack of opportunity to walk or rollerblade or ride a bike unless it's in a subdivision.  I do live in a nice lake community that has wide sidewalks so during the warmer months I do ride my bike around the lake.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 8, 2010)

Good job! keep up the good work!:thumbup:


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 8, 2010)

Actually, I do some small streets on bike until I get to a dedicated bike path that goes along the water off island (I live right off of Montreal island).  I then go through parks and what not until I hit a man made island where the Montreal casino is.  

I do a small stretch along the track that hosts our yearly F1 race (so nice to bike there) and then I end up in Old Montreal and have only a about 10 mins to do in downtown Montreal traffic at rush hour.

Its actually a nice way to end the day as I usually see more squirrels, gophers, snakes and birds than I do people and cars


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 8, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Actually, I do some small streets on bike until I get to a dedicated bike path that goes along the water off island (I live right off of Montreal island). I then go through parks and what not until I hit a man made island where the Montreal casino is.
> 
> I do a small stretch along the track that hosts our yearly F1 race (so nice to bike there) and then I end up in Old Montreal and have only a about 10 mins to do in downtown Montreal traffic at rush hour.
> 
> Its actually a nice way to end the day as I usually see more squirrels, gophers, snakes and birds than I do people and cars


 

I googlemaps.com the Montreal Casino, what a cool looking building!  Sounds like you have a scenic route to work.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 8, 2010)

The building the casino is in is actually the french pavillion back when we hosted Expo 67.


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 12, 2010)

I took my 30 day pics on Tuesday.  I really had to look closely for improvements, but they are there.   I have these abs just waiting to surface.   From the other before and afters I have seen of other people it's the 60 day pics that really reveal a huge improvement.  

For those of you that have done the program, when did you visually notice changes in your body?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Feb 12, 2010)

60 days for sure.

30 only minor differences.


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 12, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> 60 days for sure.
> 
> 30 only minor differences.


 
My main difference is 1 belt notch tighter, must be all those planks and Ab Ripper.   I just want to fast forward to results, but I know that slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry it took me a while to see this thread again... I'll post a single set from my first two phases of round 1... I'm still not "ripped" by any stretch of the word even after 2 rounds, but I've come a long ways, starting at 290 pounds. The Day 0 pic is 263 pounds. I did Chalene for 2 months to get the first 27 pounds off.  These pics were from last year, and I'm still goin.  Finishing up phase 1 of round 3 this week.


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 12, 2010)

bazooka said:


> Sorry it took me a while to see this thread again... I'll post a single set from my first two phases of round 1... I'm still not "ripped" by any stretch of the word even after 2 rounds, but I've come a long ways, starting at 290 pounds. The Day 0 pic is 263 pounds. I did Chalene for 2 months to get the first 27 pounds off. These pics were from last year, and I'm still goin. Finishing up phase 1 of round 3 this week.


 
That's awesome!  I can definitely see improvements, especially your waist and back.  You looked muscular before and the after looks like you got more deffinition.  So you are still doing P90x?  My neighbor did P90x first and now he is doing Plus, he wanted to mix it up so he didn't get bored.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 12, 2010)

Still crushing play!


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 12, 2010)

bazooka said:


> Still crushing play!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't think I will ever be able to do a One Armed Push up, my elbow won't even move.  I can almost hear my arm say "Ugh uh, not gonna do it"


----------



## bazooka (Feb 19, 2010)

"There's a trick to everything!" 

But really, by that time in the workout, the triceps are jello. However, if you go to your knees, kick out the knee on the opposite side you're pushing up on so that it's more beside you instead of behind you, almost like you would in "frog".  Leave the other knee behind. This makes it easier and creates less torque on the back.

About done with week 5, round 3.


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll have to give that a try.  Today is Day 40 and I know I am stronger but sheesh this stuff is brutal.  The Corn Cob!!!!  I feed my motivation by watching before and after videos on youtube and some friends videos on Facebook.   

Way to go!  You are going to look amazing by the time summer rolls around.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope so, but we'll see.  Progress has been slow.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 19, 2010)

I fully agree with a limited meat diet. It seems as though (at least in the US), that meat has become a much larger portion of the meals we eat. If you look at quite a few other cultures, meat is more of a garnish, which is exactly what it should be, in a healthy life style.

I do fitness training in the military as part time job, and I would have to say that it's  the food that people put in their mouths, not their level of activity, that cause weight fitness/weight issues. I know a guy who plays soccer and works out fairly often, but insists that he can east whatever he wants as long as he works out. What he doesn't realize is that it's the equivalent of putting dirty oil in a Ferrari. The machine may be built for performance, BUT without proper attention to the stuff you're putting in it, it will just break down from the inside out.

Top 10 food items you should be eating everyday for maximum nutrition:

1. BEANS...
Can't say enough about them. They are high in Fiber, slow burning carbs, and protein!  Black beans are at the top of the list (great in salads).

2. FRUIT...
The darker the fruit, the better. Well, I don't mean black Bananas  but here are a few: Blueberries, Blackberries, Acai Juice, Prunes, dark grapes (raisins), cranberries, strawberries, and pomegranates. Also try and have an Apple and Banana everyday. If not whole, it works perfectly in a smoothie. Frozen fruits are just as good for you as the fresh! Remember, these things are full of Antioxidants, Polyphenols which have amazing health benefits.

3. Spinach or Broccoli...
Eating these two everyday would give you a powerful mixture of some of the most powerful blend of essential plant based nutrients. Broccoli contains an abundance of the antioxidant sulforaphane, which has been shown to remove toxins from the body and prevent cancer cells. You also get a rich source of Omega-3s and folate. Spinach is actually very beneficial when building muscles (Notably Biceps), Popeye was acutally right!

4. LEAN protein. You know what they are, salmon, poultry, lean beef.... The portion should be the size of your palm and your 4 fingers.

5. Oatmeal...
BUT, watch the ingredients. You will see they are not all made the same. You can find some brands with more sugar then a coke! You'll have the option of rolled, or steel cut oats. The steel cut (raw) will take longer to prepare, but will have more fiber. The rolled oats, instant type is processed, but will prepare faster and has a bit less fiber.
Either way you go, you can't lose. Great for reducing cholesterol! Easy way to bump up your fiber for the day. I eat a packet or two in the morning with a handful of raisins and craisins.

6. Olive oil, and Avocado
Buy some good olive oil (E.V.O.O), and buy it in bulk. This stuff is a great part of a healthy diet, and can be used for everything. Its associated with preventing quite a few diseases, and inhibits a protein that is known for muscle fatigue and wasting. Great source of healthy fat.

7. PRO-BIOTIC, Lowfat yogurt, cheese, milk.
Calcium, carb, and protein rich. Boosts immune system, no more colds!
A perfect breakfast food, 1 cup of yogurt with a high fiber granola, fresh berries, and a drop of honey on top, served with a fresh cup of juice...

8. Tomatoes, red/yellow peppers, Beets.
Lycopene. According to the FDA, they may reduce the chances of some serious illnesses, and deliver a healthy heart. Eat them often 

9. Nuts/Peanut butter.
Almonds and peanut butter especially. They are high in protein, fiber, and Omega 3's.

10. Whole grain foods. 
Control blood sugar, add fiber, even out your digestive tract.


I also have recipes if interested!


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 25, 2010)

Today is day 45, I am half way through Round 1 of P90x.  YAY!


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 25, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> I fully agree with a limited meat diet. It seems as though (at least in the US), that meat has become a much larger portion of the meals we eat. If you look at quite a few other cultures, meat is more of a garnish, which is exactly what it should be, in a healthy life style.
> 
> I do fitness training in the military as part time job, and I would have to say that it's the food that people put in their mouths, not their level of activity, that cause weight fitness/weight issues. I know a guy who plays soccer and works out fairly often, but insists that he can east whatever he wants as long as he works out. What he doesn't realize is that it's the equivalent of putting dirty oil in a Ferrari. The machine may be built for performance, BUT without proper attention to the stuff you're putting in it, it will just break down from the inside out.
> 
> ...


 
Lots of great tips here.  Thanks!


----------



## sterlingp (Feb 25, 2010)

does anyone want to sell a copy of it...I have been wanting it or the Insanity workout!!!!  Good lucj


----------



## bazooka (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm a beachbody coach so I technically sell the product if you're looking to buy it new.  Team Beachbody&#174; Coach Tim Herschbach | BeachbodyCoach.com/BAZOOKA


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 25, 2010)

When I first heard of it, I ended up downloading :blushing: one of the workouts to try it out and liked it.  Having seen other ones that my wife purchased, I wanted to be sure.

I then decided to pick it up, along with their rubber bands and all for the strenght training parts.  I much prefer free weights, but the bands were a good second option.

Definately worth the buy IMO.

2 years later, I pulled out the DVDs and started up with the cardio potions again, as I have been so very inactive this winter.  No snow (which is odd for Quebec) and that means no cross country skiing.  I want to be in better shape for this summer's cycling season


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 25, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I much prefer free weights, but the bands were a good second option.
> 
> Definately worth the buy IMO.


 
I thought I would like the bands because I didn't think that I would like the free weights taking up a bunch of room.  

Turns out I hate the bands, they pull my hair during certain exercises when I have to have the band behind me.  And I just think they are awkward. 

I need to go buy some heavier weights, I've gotten so much stronger that on a few exercises I don't feel like I'm using weight at all.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got 5's throught 40's, and a 50 & 60 for lawnmowers.  I've never used bands but they always seemed cheap to me.  I will say I can imagine they are pretty effective on some of the moves.

Admittedly I am biased, but it is worth the money.  It's about the cost of 4 months of gym membership (after tax & shipping) and it comes with a nutrition guide which is as important as the exercise when it comes to looking like you're in shape... which you don't get from a pirated copy.


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 1, 2010)

Recovery week #2  eacesign:


----------



## bazooka (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice, I'm a week behind ya!


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 1, 2010)

I like recovery week, but last time it seemed like I was weaker when I started my regular routine back up.  Almost as if taking just 1 week off got me off track just like that.  So I'm dreading next week a little bit.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 2, 2010)

The second month is much tougher than the first.


----------



## bazooka (Mar 2, 2010)

I think I usually have the opposite reaction to recovery week... I feel stronger afterwards.  But you have to be careful though that you are comparing apples to apples.  You have to compare week 1 of phase 3 with week 3 of phase 1, not with week 3 of phase 2, because the workouts are completely different.  Then consider that it's been 5 weeks since you've done that specific workout (C&B or A&S), and it's certainly normal for those moves to be a little weak because you haven't done them in over a month.


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok I am no doubt MUCH stronger than when I began.  Maybe the feeling I had after the last recovery week was lack of motivation.  I just felt really sluggish during Plyo.   

Last night we substituted Biggest Loser Weight Loss Yoga in place of YogaX.  That YogaX is way too long plus I am sick of doing the same routine every week.  Bob Harper sure kicked my butt.  In YogaX Tony is all about the Downward Dogs and Chattarangas, in Weight Loss Yoga Bob is all about Planks.  Both are very effective.  We've decided to alternate the two videos each yoga night to mix it up a little.


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 2, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> The second month is much tougher than the first.


 
I am 10 days away from Month 3!!! 

It's almost time for more pictures, I can't wait to compare Day 1, Day 30 and Day 60.


----------



## bazooka (Mar 2, 2010)

I hear ya on the yoga, it's too long to be doing every week, sometimes twice.

If you feel like you're burning out in Yoga (or any other workout for that matter), try eating a banana or something 10 minutes beforehand.  It has helped me.  Also, make sure you are getting enough calories overall.  Most people don't eat enough when doing p90x.


----------



## *RiverRat* (Mar 2, 2010)

LOVE P90x!  I'm doing my second round now (30 days in).  I did it last year before bathing suit season and was very pleased with the results.  This year I am also running 2-3 miles before doing my daily workout, so it's almost like doing the "doubles" since I am getting cardio everyday.  My biggest tip would be to make sure you are eating enough.  During my first round I had to take a few days off because I felt AWFUL from not eating enough.  It's a fantastic program.  I'm thinking about getting the Master's series for a maintence workout when I'm done with the 90 days...  Anyway,  Keep Bringing it!!!


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 3, 2010)

*RiverRat* said:


> LOVE P90x! I'm doing my second round now (30 days in). I did it last year before bathing suit season and was very pleased with the results. This year I am also running 2-3 miles before doing my daily workout, so it's almost like doing the "doubles" since I am getting cardio everyday. My biggest tip would be to make sure you are eating enough. During my first round I had to take a few days off because I felt AWFUL from not eating enough. It's a fantastic program. I'm thinking about getting the Master's series for a maintence workout when I'm done with the 90 days... Anyway, Keep Bringing it!!!


 
That's awesome! :thumbup: Post some before and after pics, if you have any.  I am hoping to get in 2 rounds of P90x by mid to the end of July.   How long of a break did you take between your two rounds, 9 months? 

I've been wanting to start running outside, I'm just waiting for it to warm up a little.  We're still in 20's-30's, that's a little chilly.


----------



## bazooka (Mar 3, 2010)

Even knowing better, I have fallen into the trap of not eating enough a few times, hoping, just hoping that I'd get a little *bump* of weight loss.  Never happened.  The weight loss always comes when I increase my calories.  It boggles my mind everytime, but it hasn't failed me yet.  (For non-weight-trainers or non-x'ers, this may not apply)


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 3, 2010)

bazooka said:


> (For non-weight-trainers or non-x'ers, this may not apply)


 
Te he he he, you always have to throw the disclaimers in there.


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 3, 2010)

bazooka said:


> I'm a beachbody coach so I technically sell the product if you're looking to buy it new.  Team Beachbody® Coach Tim Herschbach | BeachbodyCoach.com/BAZOOKA



I've heard so many bad stories about purchasing from the website. :raisedbrow::???:


----------



## bazooka (Mar 3, 2010)

I've not heard of anyone having problems and I know several people who have made multiple purchases, myself included.  I will say that the bb phone customer support is average at best, but I only know that from being a coach... I don't know anyone who has actually had to use them.


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 3, 2010)

I heard they keep charging your credit card.


----------



## bash (Mar 3, 2010)

p90x is awesome ive been doing it for 180 days i deff see a result to see the best results is to push your self and to stick with everything and have a healthy diet ive recently have stop'ed doing it because of a foot injury and plus i got sick but plan to get back on it this coming week


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 11, 2010)

We take our 60 day pics tomorrow.  I honestly can't believe we've made it this far.  We always start out strong with all these goals and ultimately life happens and we quit.  My husband and I are both going as strong as ever and there's no turning back now.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 11, 2010)

Good results so far?


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 11, 2010)

So far, I can do 120+ pushups in a single work out, not bad for a chick huh?  I'm excited to see what another 30 days will do for me.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 11, 2010)

no, I mean physique-wise.  I mean, let's be honest.... we don't do P90X so that we can brag about how many pushups we can do.  We do it so that we look good in a swim suit...  so have you noticed any changes in that department?  After 60 days, I was noticing huge changes.


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 11, 2010)

Physique wise, yes I can see improvements.  Do I look like a supermodel?  No, not yet anyhow.   I'll be happy when I can see my abs, I still have some weight to lose before they appear though.  

I can see the most improvements in my calfs, they are cut now.  Probably from all that plyo and downward dogs.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 11, 2010)

nice!

yeah, I think the eating thing is so important as far as noticing a change in the way you look.  it's so tough though.


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 12, 2010)

I know, I am fighting some serious cravings for pizza today.


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 22, 2010)

So I have 19 days left on P90x!!! I can smell the BBQ already (that's our treat for completing the 90 days) 
My neighbor sent me a message on Facebook last night that he has Insanity and I can borrow that after I finish P90x.  I'm just wondering if anyone has done Insanity?  My husband and I were planing on taking a 2 week break and then doing a second round of P90x, should I just do Insanity instead of round 2?


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 22, 2010)

Good job!
What kind of BBQ? 


I can't say I've ever heard of insanity however a little research revealed to me that it is comparable to p90x, and really it doesn't matter what exercise you're doing its going to help you. 

My wife and I are going to be starting our first round of P90X together at the end of April, your results should help motivate the both of us.  Perhaps we'll even do a photo-journal of it.


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 23, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> Good job!
> What kind of BBQ?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good for you and your wife, doing P90x together will really help you in the motivation department. 

We have taken pictures along the way, Day 8, Day 30 and Day 60,  I can't wait to compare Day 8 to Day 91.  

I live in Kansas City, so it will be some Kansas City BBQ, we have a BBQ resturant on every corner.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Apr 7, 2010)

How far along are you now?


----------



## billygoat (Apr 10, 2010)

I could never lose weight living in KC, bbq is my nemesis. . .I have a friend doing P90X and she's loving it, hope it works out for you as well.  I am fortunate enough to work outdoors during the summers where I lose about 35 lbs, but then gain it all back b/t Nov-March.  Not the healthiest game plan, but after being outdoors all summer, I don't feel like doing anything during the winter. Gonna try and join a gym when my works up in October, but I guess we'll see how that goes. . .Good luck!


----------



## Missdaisy (Apr 12, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> How far along are you now?


 
Yesterday was Day 90!!!!  I survived!  I lost 9lbs.  We are taking a 2 week break and then starting all over again.  I am hoping to have even better results on round 2 since the weather and other outdoor activities will contribute to our fitness. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Missdaisy (Apr 12, 2010)

billygoat said:


> I could never lose weight living in KC, bbq is my nemesis. . .I have a friend doing P90X and she's loving it, hope it works out for you as well. I am fortunate enough to work outdoors during the summers where I lose about 35 lbs, but then gain it all back b/t Nov-March. Not the healthiest game plan, but after being outdoors all summer, I don't feel like doing anything during the winter. Gonna try and join a gym when my works up in October, but I guess we'll see how that goes. . .Good luck!


 
I went shooting a few weeks ago in Downtown KC, I spotted the BBQ place that my husband and I will be visiting very soon to celebrate our 90 Days. Jack Stack rocks!!! It's the building on the right with a red sign. I was supposed to be taking pics of trains and etc, but my eye wandered to BBQ.


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats on sticking with it! :thumbup:


----------



## Missdaisy (Apr 12, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Congrats on sticking with it! :thumbup:


 
Thanks!  There were days that I really needed a kick in the butt to do it but now that it's over I am glad I stuck with it.


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 12, 2010)

I start tuesday night. I go to the gym 3 to 4 days a week with weight lifting and do cardio 4 times a week at home. this is my first venture into P90x and my weight training partner told me she couldnt walk down stairs for three days after her first session. Color me afraid lol. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 12, 2010)

The plyometrics is what killed my entire body...


----------



## srinaldo86 (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats!
How was the BBQ and where are the pics!?
9 lbs doesn't sound like much but I'm sure you built a lot of muscle and it didn't look like you had much weight to lose anyways.


----------

